# Mass Window Tint Law



## CodeBlue1970 (Feb 4, 2007)

Does anyone have a link to the mass window tint law and what the % for the front windows?

I received a ticket for having all the windows tinted in my car even though the windows have been tinted since owning the car for over 5 yr and passed inspection every year for the past 5 years? 

Also, isnt it he law that anything behind the rear of the driver can be tinted any %?

Thanx


----------



## CodeBlue1970 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, I understand about the 2 front windows Iam going to go to a tint shop and make sure they are illegal because the trooper claims they are 25% and 5 yrs ago when i had them tinted they were 36% and have passed every yr at varous inspections sites who have used tint meters.

next question is how can you get a citation for windows to the rear if they come from the factory tinted dark? I have a Jeep Grand cherok like most others in mass and the windows are dark?

Also, the trooper was very respectful and Iam not trying to beat the system.
Basically said remove all window tint and citation is removed.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Wolfman,
Correct me if I'm wrong but it's my understanding that the inspection stations don't care about tint.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Rock said:


> Wolfman,
> Correct me if I'm wrong but it's my understanding that the inspection stations don't care about tint.


EXACTLY and neither do the tint and stereo shops that tell these MORONS that the tint is legal.................. AKA " I have my receipt right here Officer. The guy at the window tint shop told me it was legal"


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

What kind of car is it?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Sorry missed that in my skim reading.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

The inspection stations are half the problem w/ MV violations. Everyone thinks they get a free pass because a sleazy station took their $29 for the sticker.


----------

